# Waste pipe for lhd Flair



## 128741 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have recently purchased a lhd flair. Before this I had a lhd hymer and know there are problems emptying waste tanks because the down pipe is sometimes not long enough to reach site waste pits. The N and B pipe is large does anyone know where I can get an extension please.

Guy


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have used domestic waste pipe to extend my drainage. If its flexible pipe you want then CAK Tanks is the place


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guy

Welcome to MHF.

I don't know what size pipe is fitted to the Flair but the Arto has a waste outlet that is a nice fit into the 40mm flexible hose used in pond filters. Take a look at your local garden centre.

BTW: It's not a LHD issue, they're on the same side for RHD too.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Hi Guy
> 
> Welcome to MHF.
> 
> ...


This can be bought from Hozelock (the place i work for) by the meter
12mm ID is £1.47/m
20mm £2.68/m
25mm £3.91/m
32mm £4.52/m
40mm £4.39/m (yes its cheaper than 32mm)

P+P extra but would be between £2.99 and £5.99

It is the thicker walled convoluted hose pipe with a smooth bore not like the cheaper plastic cortrugated waste pipe.

Anyone who want any just call 0121 313 1122

Cheers
Phill


----------

